# Good Bye Padok. R.I.P.



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences to Bob Solimini, who lost a great dog and a good friend earlier this week, 

Padok de la Cité des Mauges FR2. 

Padock came from a long line of highly successful working Malinois. He was small in stature, but always serious, and he was true to the famous Mark Twain quote;

"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog."
and there was always plenty of fight in this dog.

It's not uncommon for a good FR dog to become a Police K9, it's very rare for a dog that should have been a Police K9 to become a good FR dog. That is a credit to this team.

You will be missed!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear. Padok directly helped plant the Ringsport bug to me through Bob's youtube videos of him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry to hear this Bob.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Bob.
RIP Padok


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

My condolences to Bob and Jill. Padok was a handfull alright!

Here is a video of me selecting Padok from the litter. You can see he had grit back then too! 

Francis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvqnYccJl4g


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob,
Sorry to hear that your boy passed away. Just wanted to send my condolences.
Toran


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob, I'm sorry for your loss. 

(and I enjoyed his puppy selection video)


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! And to all the people that sent me private messages!!! He was a great dog, and I will miss him! I learned a lot working with Padok and so did a lot of decoys! He was a PAIN IN THE ASS to train!! VERY aggressive and LOVED to fight! Which made it extremely difficult to get good points with him!! He was a "special dog"... He was very predictably, unpredictable! LOL
Most people that seen Padok trial, always got a good show, whether someone (including me) needed stitches after the trial or just to watch him tell me to shove it so he could try to kill the decoy! He was truly entertaining to watch! He was only 50lbs, packed a HUGE punch and a big bite! And if you wanted to enter a war with him, he would GLADLY oblige! <O</O
Rest in peace my friend! I will see you again someday!









<O</O


----------

